# Pregunta de perogrullo

## Solusan

Hola a tod@s,

Como puedo encontrar la aplicación net-setup ?

```
loalilolailo ~ # emerge -s net-setup

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : net-setup ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

```

Gracias.

----------

## Stolz

No está en portage, solo en los CDs de instalación

----------

## Solusan

Y eso?

Como que no lo ponen?

Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Solusan wrote:*   

> Y eso?
> 
> Como que no lo ponen?
> 
> Gracias.

 

netsetup? como ponen algo como eso en el livecd y en el handbook? Así se logra que la gente no sepa configurar su red si no tiene el comando a mano...

Salud!

----------

## Solusan

Pues no estoy deacuerdo,

Una distro no es mi padre, o lo pones o no.

 Y no es una cuestión de configurar red o no a mano.

 :Sad: 

----------

## gringo

si de verdad lo necesitas, creo que está en el paquete livecd-tools.

saluetes

----------

## achaw

 *Solusan wrote:*   

> Pues no estoy deacuerdo,
> 
> Una distro no es mi padre, o lo pones o no.
> 
>  Y no es una cuestión de configurar red o no a mano.
> ...

 

Siempre eres libre de crear tu propia distro con las herramientas que creas necesarias. Hasta esa libertad da GNU/Linux.

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

Como te ha dicho gringo, está en el "livecd-tools", parece bastante interesante el paquete, gracias por apuntarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Solusan wrote:*   

> Pues no estoy deacuerdo,
> 
> Una distro no es mi padre, o lo pones o no.
> 
>  Y no es una cuestión de configurar red o no a mano.
> ...

 

No me mal interpretes solusan   :Very Happy: 

Releyendo lo que puse mas arriba suena un poco despectivo pero no era la intención...

A lo que me refería es que hay tres cosas que son universales a cualquier distribución:

- ifconfig

- route

- /etc/resolv.conf

Y que de tanto frontend que le ponen a la configuración de la red, después me encuentro con gente que si no los tiene no puede configurar su red...

Yo incluiría en el handbook como configurar la red a mano si me preguntaran...

Salud!

----------

## Solusan

 *achaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Siempre eres libre de crear tu propia distro con las herramientas que creas necesarias. Hasta esa libertad da GNU/Linux.
> 
> Saludos

 

No veas, la ida de bola achaw 

 :Very Happy: 

- Mire, es que me gustaría frenar con el pedal en el coche, en vez de tener que tirar del cable con la mano.

- Ah!!  Pues mejor hágase su coche, que es usted libre.

----------

## Solusan

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Como te ha dicho gringo, está en el "livecd-tools", parece bastante interesante el paquete, gracias por apuntarlo 

 

Gracias, buscaré el binario. (se llama igual? net-setup ? )

La idea, es que a gente que no sabe de linux, le pueda pasar esta instrucción para cambiar las máquinas de red cuando se desplazan.

 :Wink: 

----------

## achaw

 *Solusan wrote:*   

>  *achaw wrote:*   
> 
> Siempre eres libre de crear tu propia distro con las herramientas que creas necesarias. Hasta esa libertad da GNU/Linux.
> 
> Saludos 
> ...

 

Jajaja, lo mio era un poco de sarcasmo  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Solusan wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   Como te ha dicho gringo, está en el "livecd-tools", parece bastante interesante el paquete, gracias por apuntarlo  
> 
> Gracias, buscaré el binario. (se llama igual? net-setup ? )
> 
> La idea, es que a gente que no sabe de linux, le pueda pasar esta instrucción para cambiar las máquinas de red cuando se desplazan.
> ...

 

 *portage wrote:*   

> sefirot@sama ~ $ eix livecd-tools
> 
> * app-misc/livecd-tools
> 
>      Available versions:  1.0.36 ~1.0.37 [M]~1.0.38 ~1.0.39 {X opengl}
> ...

 

```
emerge -av app-misc/livecd-tools
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Muy bueno el ejemplo del cable, muy bueno el dato del paquete livecd-tools...   :Very Happy: 

@Solusan: Te dedicas a la informática como profesión? Pregunto por que yo también siempre ejemplifico con un coche:

"Señora, si usted se compra un coche y lo choca después de andar cien metros, no va a ir a la concesionaria que se lo vendió a que se lo reparen gratis, como pretende que le cubra la garantía del equipo una infección con virus?" Por ejemplo...

Salud!

----------

## Solusan

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Muy bueno el ejemplo del cable, muy bueno el dato del paquete livecd-tools...  
> 
> @Solusan: Te dedicas a la informática como profesión? Pregunto por que yo también siempre ejemplifico con un coche:
> 
> "Señora, si usted se compra un coche y lo choca después de andar cien metros, no va a ir a la concesionaria que se lo vendió a que se lo reparen gratis, como pretende que le cubra la garantía del equipo una infección con virus?" Por ejemplo...
> ...

 

Que bueno!!   :Very Happy: 

Si, si que me dedico , si  :Smile: 

Salud!!

----------

## Solusan

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *portage wrote:*   sefirot@sama ~ $ eix livecd-tools
> 
> * app-misc/livecd-tools
> ...

 

Gracias!!!!

----------

